# Passfoto aus einem normalen Bild



## Johnnyr (24. November 2005)

Hi, 

ich probiere gerade aus einem Querformat Bild(siehe Bild das ich angehängt habe als beispiel) ein Passfoto mit dern größe 35 x 45 mm auszuschneiden. Wie mache ich das es perfekt passt, wenn ich das Bild zuschneide passt das Seitenverhältniss ja nie so richtig. Gibt es da einen einfachen weg mit PS?


----------



## Leola13 (24. November 2005)

Hai,

einfach bei dem Auswahlwerkzeug die Art (oben in der Menüleiste) auf : festes Seitenverhältnis oder feste Grösse einstellen und deine Masse eingeben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Johnnyr (24. November 2005)

Danke jetzt habe ich es gecheckt. Kann es sein das meine Dicicam kein 300 dpi schafft alle Bilder haben nur 180. Ist schon nicht so leicht mit den ganzen pixel usw..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. November 2005)

Hi,
wenn du bei der Bildgröße die Neuberechnung unten links deaktivierts kannst du die Pixel der Bildgröße auf die Bildauflösung umlegen.

Gruß


----------



## Johnnyr (24. November 2005)

Ja, das habe ich schon rausgefunden aber wird die Qualität nicht schlechter wenn ich es von 180 auf 300 stell?


----------



## BSE Royal (24. November 2005)

Wenn Du nicht neu berechnest, ändert sich nichts an der Qualität. Die vorhandenen Bildpunkte rücken nur näher zusammen und die Ausgabegröße auf Papier sinkt.


----------



## Johnnyr (25. November 2005)

Vielen dank, für die Antworten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. November 2005)

Wenn deine Fragen beantwortet wurden kannst du dann auch bitte den Threat als beantwortet makieren.
Danke und viele Grüße


----------

